# Are Hymer spares guaranteed?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Last year I bought an allegedly new part - the double step/interior light switch - from Brownhills, which I didn't instal right away. My son had done a fix on the old one, rotating the contacts from the worn side to the unworn side, which worked. So I tucked the new one away for a rainy day, which arrived this year. 

However the new switch only worked on the step down/light on side and wouldn't raise the step or switch off the light. Only option to buy another one, which at £57 odd a pop, gave me a slightly annoyed feeling especially when Brownhills didn't want to know my case on the original purchase.

I know some time has passed since the original puchase, but do I have any options available to me? Assuming that Brownhills' original was actually a NEW part, it should still have the appearance of newness if examined.

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I should imagine that you have your normal consumer rights what ever they say, 12 months (or did I hear the EU was making it 24) guarantee. 

It might be an idea to get your son to check out the earth connection on the switch though. Might be a bit embarrassing to get another and have that not work  

Dick


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes I did buy the second one and it works perfectly up and down! I even changed it myself!!! Went back and tested No2 and it failed again. 

(That would be embarrassing but I could always put on my dumb blonde act.)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Viv - _I could always put on my dumb blonde act_

Doesn't that come effortlessly :?: :lol:

PS

Well done for your DIY skills - and I am not being patronising.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If you buy a product from a retailer it will always have a guarantee. There will either be a manufacturer's guarantee, which is normally not worth a light. However, you have the Sale of Goods act, which states that the product must be of a merchantable quality and must last at least as long as the purchaser would expect with regard to the claims and the price.
So, if you believed that it was a genuine part and not classed as a consumable, you could expect it to last as long as the whole motorhome.
Gerry


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd try contacting them and appeal to their sense of fair play - I usually deal with Darren in their parts dept and found him to be first class. As an aside I have recently ordered the same switch for my van and am awaiting delivery from Germany. The cost for the light/step switch is £23 plus 3.75 for postage from Brownhills.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

pippin said:


> Viv - _I could always put on my dumb blonde act_
> 
> Doesn't that come effortlessly :?: :lol:
> 
> ...


Yes, ... down to years of practice! Learnt very young the benefits of blonde hair and blue eyes.

Tks, I work on the principle that if a mere bloke can do it, then I should be able to do it too! The one thing I surrender to the male force without argument (no not that!) is opening jars.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Belated feedback... popped into Spares at Brownhills Newark on my way round England a month or two ago. I explained the situation about the faulty part, showed the 2 invoices, and they refunded me in full without a murmur. I was impressed and slightly deflated as I had expected to have to start WW3.

Take a bow Brownhills!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you for the update, always good to hear about good service.

Terry


----------

